# I’m just so proud!



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So as some of you may know, Nadja has some reactivity to other dogs (not her fault I didn’t get her out enough cuz of covid) so we’ve been working on exposing her slowly to other dogs and gradually coming closer and closer. However we don’t live in town and are home bodies (too many animals to leave for long) so it sometimes is a while before we go to town and work with her, anyway enough backstory let’s get to the good stuff. We went for a walk through town today and since we’ve noticed Nadja really learns fast when she can see another dog set an example my dad brought Chief! We covered a lot of ground and encountered 8 or 9 dogs some on leash some in their yards. She never once barked at the dogs! The first dog she kinda huffed but then settled and from there it just got better! With each dog encounter she cared less and less and by the last encounter where a chihuahua and border collie mix came flying from their house and hit the fence near us, she glanced at them for a split second like “What’s up with you?” And then turned around and ignored them! No hackles, growling, nothing. Chief as usual was a 10 no surprise there. We got lots of compliments on how beautiful and well behaved our dogs were, which made me feel even better. At one point we were walking down a street when on both sides of us, dogs came running and barking at us through the fence and she was fine! I’m just so happy with the progress we’ve made in such a short time.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations! You staying calm in those encounters makes all the difference too!

So the congrats is not just for her, it was for you too! Well done!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice work both of you 👏


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

Yes well done, it's a great feeling not worrying about reactivity.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hard work pays off


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Perfect! 
Now just stay on it and stay vigilant since a bit of back sliding is common.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Thank you all! We plan on continuing these walks to really solidify everything.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Reactivity is a pain. It’s a life changer to not have to deal with it.


----------



## northcountryjuno (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice work! Our puppy is 4 months old and is in puppy classes once a week for as long as it takes to help with social issues and overall behavior. Great to see your success!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Went for another walk today... another successful one! Multiple dogs rushed the fence three feet away on two occasions and not a peep, she did hackle up a bit but not too bad, she settled down almost immediately. We plan on going to a neighboring town tomorrow for more exposure. She’s doing so well!


----------



## Bellingshausen (Jul 13, 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Keep it rollin' Nadja!


----------

